# Palliative Care & Hospice Billing



## 1029551 (Feb 9, 2009)

We are looking at the 99366-99368 codes. We have the Palliative NP, Social worker, home care, pastorial care and at times the hospice medical director who meet and discuss patients.  Do you bill for these and if so where is there information regarding this.


----------



## 1073358 (Mar 3, 2009)

bumping up in hopes of a response..


----------



## TTcpc (Mar 3, 2009)

If the patients are enrolled in the full hospice program and not just a palliative care consult service then you can't bill for an IDT meeting as it is included in the per diem for hospice services.  I don't have the source here in front of me at home, but I'll check tomorrow at work and get you some more info.  I work for a hospice that has hospice, home health, and a palliative care consult program.  Currently for our palliative care, we only do the consult part and don't do IDT meetings on those patients.  I hope this helps!


----------



## kbarron (Jun 15, 2009)

Good thing for the new codes for Palliative care starting 10/1 although that does not help now!


----------

